# Proper Handlebars?



## wrongway (Oct 30, 2014)

This is my 1962 AMF built Western Flyer. I am planning a project for it, and although I am going to change a couple things, I want the handle bars to be accurate. I know the grips aren't old. The handle bars just give the bike a different feel. The bike feels different than my '66 Murray built Western Flyer and my '66 Murray. Maybe that's normal. Does anyone have another AMF built bike around this year to compare it to?


----------



## partsguy (Nov 10, 2014)

Murray handlebars are bigger than those on AMF bikes. The big problem I see is that you have women's bars on your bike.

Women's bars come at you straight while men's bars come out toward you at an angle. I guess the thought was that men have broader shoulders and needed wider bars.


----------

